
Nvidia: Accelerating Standard C++ with GPUs Using stdpar - tosh
https://developer.nvidia.com/blog/accelerating-standard-c-with-gpus-using-stdpar/
======
tosh
> the first compiler to support GPU-accelerated Standard C++ with no language
> extensions, pragmas, directives, or non-standard libraries. You can write
> Standard C++, which is portable to other compilers and systems, and use
> NVC++ to automatically accelerate it with high-performance NVIDIA GPUs.

